# HELP on HOW to change the WATER PUMP!



## s0duva02 (Jun 17, 2013)

hey i drive a chevrolet cruze with a salvage title so the warranties are no longer valid...driving a 2011 chevrolet cruze LT1 1.4L Turbo with 26k miles and im swapping out the water pump out this weekend. any help with this task or a step by step instruction would be great!

i know it needs to have belt taken off and coolant emptied out...it also looks like a motor mount is combined with a few of the bolts that hold the water pump????, thats what it seems like but i havent done a detailed inspection yet??
if so, where is a safe place to put jack under motor to loosen the motor mount??

also does anyone have any knowledge of how long (how many miles??)the new water pump will last before i have to watch the coolant level every time i drive?? will it be about just as long as the first one or will new water pump last like a regular one should at 100k+ miles??

also is the water pump gasket enough?? should Radiator style RTV silicone gasket be added too?? if so, on both sides? or just water pump side or block side??

torque specs on the water pump bolts??


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im sure its not to bad off a job. I myself have not replaced mine and im at 28k. What is the reason for changing, is it leaking? Looks that pulley should be unbolted and access to pump should follow. To me engine mount shouldnt need to removed but if u need to jack I would just go on oil pan with a 12" or so 2x4 to distribute weight on pan. Good luck and take pics as you go to come back and show us what an awesome job you did.


----------



## s0duva02 (Jun 17, 2013)

will do! i will take pics and try and set up a step by step instruction

i am replacing it because it is leaking, it took a while to find but i finally saw it leaking,
i posted a thread called "the coolant leak Ghost found! atleast in one area!" 
this thread lists almost directly what happened and how i discovered the leak to officially be coming from the water pump. thanks


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There aren't any how-to's on CruzeTalk on how to change the water pump yet since the DIY approach has not been necessary so far. Those folks who have needed water pumps have had them done under warranty. That's not an option for you. 

The motor mount looks to be pretty easy to remove, so I'd remove it to gain clearance to swing a wrench. You might check out removal/installation instructions on the poly mount available. It's supposed to be a simple task to remove the part that attaches to the engine bay. After that, I'd remove the piece that attaches to the engine itself. A jack with a 2x4 under the oil pan should support the engine enough. This isn't an 800 lb big-block, it's a lightweight 1.4. 

Pictures of the poly mount I'm talking about: Turbo Tech Racing Solid Upper Engine Mount Chevy Sonic 1.4L Turbo/1.8L=


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fortunately, it doesn't look difficult to access aside from that mount. 

If there is a gasket stuck to the engine block once you get the pump off, you'll need to carefully scrape it with a razor blade and try not to gouge the mating surface. Use some blue Loctite on the bolts as you reinstall it.

Loctite Threadlocker Blue 242 from Loctite Adhesives

Could you please take a picture of WHAT exactly failed - whether it is the gasket or pump itself?


----------



## s0duva02 (Jun 17, 2013)

thanx for the advice about gasket and loctite, also thanx for the advice about the motor mount... i will take detailed pictures as much as possible, i ordered the water pump last week and it should be in this weekend, it says the gasket is included but we will see??


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Also are you sure there is no warranty. I know you said you have a salvage title but its worth a try to see what dealer has to say when they use your vin. Maybe youve already tried but it was just a thought I had.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember reading an early Cruzetalk post, where the poster was disapointed that the water pump didn't come with a gasket. The car remained longer at the dealer. I have not done the job, but I do remember reading a procedure on alldata a while back. 

The gasket is a molded gasket that must be replaced. Standard RTV sealant may or may not work. 

I belive the thermostat housing is bolted to the water pump. You'll need a gasket for this. I believe Rockauto has this one listed, but not the Water pump gasket go figure. 

With the new water pump in hand create a bolt hole template in a piece of cardboard and place each bolt removed in the cardboard template to keep things in place. 

I believe there's 2-3 different lengths of bolts used. Some go all the way through the front cover, while others don't. If you put a long bolt in a short taped hole, you can end up with leaking on the front cover.

Some have jacked from the oilpan with a block of wood, but the procedure is to attach an engine cherry picker or support from the top of the engine on the front left engine support hook, as you face the engine. 

Good Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All manufacturers kill the warranty when the title becomes 'salvage'

If the OP gives the dealer his vin# it will show 'Warranty Expired' on the date the car was reported 'Salvage'

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Robby said:


> All manufacturers kill the warranty when the title becomes 'salvage'
> 
> If the OP gives the dealer his vin# it will show 'Warranty Expired' on the date the car was reported 'Salvage'
> 
> Rob


I was just thinking maybe the dealer would make a mistake. Ive had issues before where the dealer said a recall was under warranty and when i went to pick up it somehow it was no longer covered but at that point they had to bite the bill. It was a ford dealer though.


----------



## s0duva02 (Jun 17, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I was just thinking maybe the dealer would make a mistake. Ive had issues before where the dealer said a recall was under warranty and when i went to pick up it somehow it was no longer covered but at that point they had to bite the bill. It was a ford dealer though.


i havent tried a chevy dealer, i read up about how salvage titles cancel out warranties so i just figured id take on the task myself, kinda enjoy learning new things about the car so im pretty excited to try do it myself...thanx for the advice though it is worth a try but just kinda hard to find extra time throughout the day to make a trip to the dealer.


----------



## s0duva02 (Jun 17, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> I remember reading an early Cruzetalk post, where the poster was disapointed that the water pump didn't come with a gasket. The car remained longer at the dealer. I have not done the job, but I do remember reading a procedure on alldata a while back.
> 
> The gasket is a molded gasket that must be replaced. Standard RTV sealant may or may not work.
> 
> ...


i think i read the same post that you did and i asked advance auto and they said it should come with a gasket, the website also stated that "all water pumps come included with neccessary gaskets"...

i figured it was worth a shot hoping the gasket is included but your right there is definitely a good chance it isnt with the water pump.

thanx for the warning about the bolts, i usually get working too fast and get those confused! good idea about cardboard template!


----------



## s0duva02 (Jun 17, 2013)

hey i finished the water pump swap...

check out new thread


"How To: change water pump on 1.4 Turbo Cruze"


----------

